# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Declaraties specialisten niet controleerbaar' - Zibb.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Declaraties specialisten niet controleerbaar&#39;*
*Zibb.nl -** 7 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG - Het declaratiesysteem voor ziekenhuizen is zo ingewikkeld dat het voor zorgverzekeraars niet mogelijk is om de rekeningen te controleren. Dat blijkt uit een dinsdag uitgelekt rapport van de Nederlandse Zorgautoriteit (NZa). *...* 
Zorgautoriteit ongelukkig met premieprognoses Brabants Dagblad
VWS: declaratiesysteem niet onduidelijk Medisch Contact
NieuwNieuws.nl - NRC Handelsblad - Brabants Dagblad*alle 25 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

